# Safe toothpaste for dogs



## Seeker (Dec 9, 2012)

I have spent the last 4 hours looking on line for a toothpaste for my Havi that is safe without any ingredients that are not toxic. It seems that each one I find has 1 or 2 ingredients that are not safe for dogs, as per google searches. 

Does anyone have any suggestions or recommendations on what is good to use? I get his teeth cleaned annually, however, I want to start doing it at home too. I use to use the Mercola gel, however, I have researched and it contains carrageenan, 

Any suggestions would be appreciated. 

Thank you.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

I use C.E.T. Poultry flavor toothpaste.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't see where Mercola contains carrageenan, ?

https://media.mercola.com/Assets/PDF/product-labels/pet-dental-gel-web.pdf


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

I use https://www.chewy.com/oratene-brushless-enzymatic-oral-care/dp/106162


----------



## Scarlett's mom (Feb 14, 2017)

Dr. Judy Morgan dental drops. or you can just use coconut oil. or both.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

I've been using Petrodex. If anyone knows of anything wrong with that brand, please let me know!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

I just started alternating recently between a toothpaste from the pet store (that is probably not healthy) and coconut oil. The coconut oil I read about here. When he needs a little more work on his teeth I use the coconut oil because he’ll let me in his mouth longer since he loves the taste. 

I just assumed the ingredients in toothpaste were pretty standard but someone else brought it up recently, too. I’ll have to check out the suggestions from this thread.


----------



## tghendrix (Sep 3, 2018)

My breeder recommended Fresh Breath by Tropiclean. My personal experience has been good too. You can get it at Chewy.


----------



## tghendrix (Sep 3, 2018)

My breeder recommended Fresh Breath by Tropiclean. I've used it for over a year with good results.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I like plain old coconut oil and the dogs come running for it.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I brush Scout and Truffles teeth with C.E.T vanilla mint toothpaste. Scout loves it!


----------

